
An American acquitted of spying for the Soviets after he confessed to it - samclemens
https://longreads.com/2017/07/20/how-to-get-away-with-spying-for-the-enemy/
======
moomin
Reminds me rather of the Matrix Churchill scandal:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms-to-
Iraq](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms-to-Iraq)

In that case, it is generally accepted that a) the CEO did work for the
security services and b) the government did its best to cover up its role in
the affair.

~~~
Sniffnoy
Non-mobile link: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms-to-
Iraq](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms-to-Iraq)

~~~
moomin
Off topic rant: if I get redirected to the mobile site the whole time, why
doesn't it do the inverse for desktop users?

(The answer is probably: because it would inconvenience developers.)

------
Hydraulix989
"An American acquitted of spying for the Soviets–even after he confessed to
it"

I am not sure why the word "even" is necessary in this title -- forced
confessions happen all of the time, even in America.

~~~
bitJericho
Especially in America

~~~
m00x
Source?

~~~
ChuckMcM
[http://www.newsweek.com/why-people-confess-crimes-didnt-
comm...](http://www.newsweek.com/why-people-confess-crimes-didnt-
commit-470227)

~~~
golergka
After watching the whole documentary, I can't see how this confession can be
considered "forced" \- best claim defense attorney had was that the boy was so
mentally challenged he didn't understand what he was confessing to. Meanwhile,
in non-first world countries, torturing and beating subjects on the usual,
even non-vioent crimes is a routine. US justice had problems, but your
"especially" is unwarranted.

~~~
bitJericho
Don't act like torture isn't happening in the us.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Freddie_Gray](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Freddie_Gray)

~~~
pyroinferno
How does this have anything to do with OP? The circumstances are completely
different.

~~~
bitJericho
They took a guy, put him in a van, tortured him, before they were going to
process, and potentially charge him. This was torture by the police who also
do interrogations. This is not some isolated incident. This is normal police
procedure. Intimidate. Arrest. Torture. Prosecute.

------
teddyh
Note: These events happened in 1982 to 1984, and has nothing to do with the
current media events regarding Russia.

~~~
tasuki
The title mentions Soviets, suggesting this was pre-1991.

~~~
teddyh
Not everyone is equally quick to make that distinction. I certainly
misinterpreted the headline and thought this was about a current event.

------
westmeal
Quick typo:

>The CIA made me them do it.

